# Smart repairer - St Helens



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Morning All

A friend of mine has picked up a deep scratch on his car, its not massive but in a prominent place on the boot lid.

Can anyone recommend a good smart repairer in or around the St Helens area?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

*Smart repair - manchester*



WO-WO said:


> Morning All
> 
> A friend of mine has picked up a deep scratch on his car, its not massive but in a prominent place on the boot lid.
> 
> ...


Can anyone help, even if in Manchester?

Cheers

Neil


----------

